# Hübsch - oder doch nicht?



## Nylonalex786 (1 Okt. 2021)

Wer kennt es? Eigentlich ist die Frau sehr hübsch, aber der Funke will nicht rüberspringen. 

Mir geht das bei Kamilla Senjo so. Sieht immer top aus. Aber irgendwie dann doch so nichtssagend. 

Welche Dame ist das bei euch?


----------



## sluderjan (1 Okt. 2021)

:thx: erst mal für Deinen Mut zu diesem Bekenntnis, das man - leider - häufig vermisst. Jede der mir bekannten Moderatorinnen unterliegt den - auch Mode- und Outfit_-- Direktiven ihres Senders. Dazu gehören die Anordnungen zur Moderation (wie Laufkreise vor der Kamera, keine Rückansicht wegen der dort sichtbaren Übertragungs-Technik, immer dieselben Drehungen, oder das Höppnersche Händeschränken. etc.). Dazu gehören die von diesem Sender abgeschlossenen Werbeverträge zu Schuhen, Kleidung, Kosmetik etc. Im Laufe der Jahre hat sich eine völlig eingefahrene Gesamtroutine der Präsentation von "BRISANT", "MDR UM...", "ARD" herausgebildet, die kein spontanes Kleiden, Moderieren, Bewegungen etc . mehr zulässt. Wir alle können ungefähr voraussagen, wo der rechte Fuß einer BRISANT Moderatorin um 17:19 sein wird - oder nicht?! Und wir alle sind an diese "Paste" gewöhnt, folgen ihr und sollen bloß nicht meckern. Nur mal so: Wer um 17:05 jeden Werktags ORF 2 einschaltet (besonders sonntags und montags) oder abends TV RAI TG 2, trifft dort auf modebewusste Moderatorinnen, die keinerlei Probleme mit ihrer (technikbefreiten!!) Rückansicht und/oder Modeoutfit haben (übrigens trotz dort ebenfalls bestehender Routinen!). Es lohnt sich, im deutschsprachigen Raum oder beim BENELUX-Fernsehen mal reinzuschauen! Vielleicht löst dies wieder Freude am FAN-Sein aus... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Apus72 (1 Okt. 2021)

Kennen tue ich das auf jeden Fall auch.
Meistens liegt es daran, dass die Person zu 'glatt' ist. Zu 'perfekt'.
Ich mag den berühmten Makel.

Meine 'Traumfrau' ist bekanntlich Chloe Grace Moretz.
Sie hat z.B. keinen 'perfekten' Körper, wenig Oberweite z. B.

Aber für mich ist sie ein absoluter Engel ...

Damals, als es noch VIVA2 gab, hat es eine Moderatorin mal auf den Punkt gebracht, in dem Fall ging es um Mariah Carey. Sie sagte, dass Mariah offensichtlich 'schön' ist, aber es fehlt was.
''Diese Frau schwitzt nicht'' meinte sie, ich hab sofort verstanden, was sie damit gemeint hat.

Grüße


----------



## Kananga (2 Okt. 2021)

Bei mir trifft das auf HELENE FISCHER zu.


----------



## EdX80 (6 Jan. 2022)

ist das bei Promis nicht wie im echten Leben auch? Gerade die Ecken und Kanten machen jemanden erst wirklich interessant. Klar ist das in den Medien ein bisschen anders, weil der erste Eindruck nun eher selten der 'natürliche' ist, aber wenn ich jemanden sehe und denke 'oh, hübsch', dann schaue ich mir mit voller Absicht auch gerne Bilder an die mehr spontan sind, um zu wissen ob hinter der hübschen Fassade auch ein schöner Mensch ist.


----------



## winters3107 (19 Apr. 2022)

Kananga schrieb:


> Bei mir trifft das auf HELENE FISCHER zu.



wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, fällt mir da eigentlich niemand ein. Aber als ich dann eben Helene Fischer gelesen habe. Denke bei ihr ist das so etwas. Eigentlich schaut die ja so nicht verkehrt aus, aber Zünden tut da nix, eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## TNT (21 Juni 2022)

Laura Wontorra, Heidi brrr Klum, Cathy Hummels


----------



## celebczj83 (16 Juli 2022)

Kamilla Senjo hattest du genannt. Das geht mir bei ihr auch so.


----------



## haller (18 Juli 2022)

Kamilla Senjo


----------

